# soap kann nicht zu 127.0.0.1:8090 unter Windows verbinden



## sindylee2 (17. Feb 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein SOAP test Client/server tool, wenn ich in client den Host und Port "127.0.0.1" , "8090" eingebe und mit SOAP server verbinde, es kommt immer Fehlermeldung in die Konsole "
SOAP connection via HTTP to server failed."  

Und es funktioniert einwandfrei unter MAC, es passiert nur unter Windows.

Habt ihr irgend eine Idee?


----------



## kama (17. Feb 2012)

Hi,

hast Du mal "localhost" anstatt die IP adresse versucht ...Firewall abgeschaltet ? 

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## sindylee2 (17. Feb 2012)

ja, habe ich localhost:8090 eingetragen, FireWall ausgeschaltet. Und habe ich durch "netstat -an" Befehl alle freie Ports ausgefunden und probiert, leider es funktioniert trotzdem nicht...???:L

PS: Mein Windows 7 läuft zwar unter MAC-VM, aber habe ich mit meinem Kollegen durchprobiert: das hat mit VM nichts zu tun.


----------

